# Berry or fruit crisp



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Berries or fruitsmall individual dishes/or pie dish etc.flour(or substitute bisquick)brown sugarbutterwater Put down a thin layer of fruit covering the bottom of the dish (not to thick 1/4 to 1/2 inch deep) Pour small amount of water into dish (just enough to cover bottom of dish, mm's) mix 50% flour to 50% brown sugar and mix together add butter in small cubes the size of a quarter and mix into flour and brown sugar coat the top of the dish or dishes until covered ( this can be adjusted for sweetness) broil ten minutes serve with vanilla ice cream while hot(although that's optional, and you can eat it cold, but its best hot with vanilla Hagen-Daz) *L*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Another good one......Thanks......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

